# Kenmore Washer - "LD" error message



## mamta007

Hi, Anybody have any idea about this? few minutes into the cycle, "LD" starts flashing. water does not drain, nothing happens. any ideas?


----------



## ebackhus

LD means "Long drain" which happens when the machine takes an abnormally long time to drain. Check the exit hose to make sure it's not kinked or clogged.


----------



## DonaldG

If it is not a kinked or clogged pipe as ebackhus suggests, try looking at the internal pipework of the machine - does it have a filter system on the drainage? 

I had a sock get into the drainage pipe of our machine once - to this day, I cannot figure out how it got there because it was in a pipe AFTER the filter & the filter was in place!


----------

